# BERGWERK Insolvenz



## Rocklandbiker (26. März 2005)

Habe eben ne mail mit folgendem Link erhalten.

Jetzt ist es offiziell...

https://www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de/, dann unter "Suchen"  -> Baden Württemberg -> Amtsgericht Pforzheim -> Datum 24.03.2005 !!


----------



## zblume (26. März 2005)

Moin

Schade schade schade, ich hoffe es findet sich jemand der den Laden übernimmt und weiter macht.


MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (26. März 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eben ne mail mit folgendem Link erhalten.
> 
> Jetzt ist es ofiziell...
> 
> https://www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de/, dann unter "Suchen"  -> Baden Württemberg -> Amtsgericht Pforzheim -> Datum 24.03.2005 !!



Da war einer Schneller 

Schade trotzdem um Bergwerk


----------



## Gearshifter (26. März 2005)

Oh oh....

das wars dann wohl! Wird wohl nix mehr aus meiner Bestellung-echt schade!
Und dabei hab ich bis zuletzt gehofft, dass da noch was geht. Naja....war einfach ein wenig zu blauäugig und wollte es wahrscheinlich auch nicht wahrhaben  

Da kann man wirklich nur hoffen, dass sich ein fachkundiger Investor für diese starke Marke findet der auch ein wenig Ahnung von CRM mit sich bringt.

In diesem Sinne, keep on riding...das Wetter passt...


----------



## lexle (26. März 2005)

Gearshifter schrieb:
			
		

> Oh oh....
> 
> das wars dann wohl! Wird wohl nix mehr aus meiner Bestellung-echt schade!
> Und dabei hab ich bis zuletzt gehofft, dass da noch was geht. Naja....war einfach ein wenig zu blauäugig und wollte es wahrscheinlich auch nicht wahrhaben
> ...



Wird dann sicher wieder ne Umgelablelte Taiwan-Geschichte


----------



## s1c (26. März 2005)

schade schade.. 

aber mag nur ich den namen "pforzheim" nicht?


----------



## daif (26. März 2005)

danke Rocky!

auch wenn es eine traurige Nachricht ist! 
vielleicht lebt die marke ja doch irgendwie weiter, auf aktzeptable art und weise. ich glaube zwar nicht wirklich dran, aber hoffen kann man ja.

überraschend war es ja eh nicht. obwohl es ein paar besserwisser nicht wahr haben wollten und rumgeschimpft haben. sorry wenn ich das anmerke, aber diese "Rufschädigungs-" anschuldigungen usw haben mich mehr als verärgert (obwohl nicht gegen mich gerichtet).  

jetzt ist es ja wohl trauriger fakt.   

ich muss zwar immernoch den Kopf schütteln wie man (bei bw) soo viel verbocken kann,
den Spass an meinem bike wird es trotzdem nicht trüben!


----------



## locationmaster (26. März 2005)

jetzt ist mein mercury-sl - noch nicht aufgebaut - schon ein liebhaberstueck  .
bw sollte unter neuer leitung eine chance bekommen - waere sonst doch sehr schade drum.


----------



## pen (26. März 2005)

es kam wie es kommen mußte.

jetzt werden wir uns bei der zwangsversteigerung sehen.

auf nach pforzheim.


----------



## Torsten (26. März 2005)

Okay Jungs,

jetzt ist es offiiziell, ich lass den Thread mal offen, aber ich bitte Euch sachlich zu bleiben 

Gruß Torsten
Moderator


----------



## lexle (26. März 2005)

Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> Okay Jungs,
> 
> jetzt ist es offiiziell, ich lass den Thread mal offen, aber ich bitte Euch sachlich zu bleiben
> 
> ...



Na ja.. drücken wir mal eine Auge zu, nachdem die Mods sich hier nicht um Aufklärung bemüht haben..

Wie wär es denn jetzt mal die Unterschrift bei der  Bergwerk Forums Rubrik zu ändern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (26. März 2005)

@lexle
das mit der Unterschrift is doch (erstmal) egal....
ob und wann das die mods ändern interessiert/stört doch net! oder?

grüße,
daif


----------



## Brägel (26. März 2005)

wenn jemand mein Faunus will  

Gruß

Brägel, derzeit kaputt :-(


----------



## Endurance (26. März 2005)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja.. drücken wir mal eine Auge zu, nachdem die Mods sich hier nicht um Aufklärung bemüht haben..
> 
> Wie wär es denn jetzt mal die Unterschrift bei der  Bergwerk Forums Rubrik zu ändern?


 Woher willst Du wissen das die Mods sich nicht bemüht haben. Hast Du mal bei BW nachgefragt und was erfahren? Wahrscheinlich nicht. Aber lassen wir das.   

Mich würd auch interessieren, was nu mit dem Forum hier passiert.   

@Mods: ich hoffe Ihr laßt das hier noch mindestens einen Monat (oder länger) weiterlaufen???


----------



## Nomercy (26. März 2005)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> ....Mich würd auch interessieren, was nu mit dem Forum hier passiert.
> @Mods: ich hoffe Ihr laßt das hier noch mindestens einen Monat (oder länger) weiterlaufen???



Coffee oder Torsten hatten schon vor einiger Zeit in einem anderen Thread mitgeteilt, daß im Falle eines Falles, der jetzt eingetreten ist, nicht zwangsläufig das Bergwerk-Forum dichtgemacht werden muß. Es liegt doch auf der Hand, daß es ab sofort noch wichtiger ist, daß sich die Bergwerkfahrer hier bei Problemen mit ihrem Bike gegenseitig helfen. Wie sie das schon schon seit einiger Zeit tun . Ausserdem lebt die Marke weiter. Mein Bergwerk verkaufen, wäre jetzt wohl das letzte was ich täte. 
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## pen (26. März 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> wenn jemand mein Faunus will
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Brägel, derzeit kaputt :-(



aber nur wenn du den falsch konstruierten hinterbau richtig berechnest und dann persönlich von lutz s. ordentlich montieren lässt.

grüße auch bad wildbad nach pfórzheim und zu lutz s. der bekommt auch noch sein fett weg. 

dein faunus würde ich nehmen. schicke mir doch ne pm.


----------



## lexle (26. März 2005)

pen schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur wenn du den falsch konstruierten hinterbau richtig berechnest und dann persönlich von lutz s. ordentlich montieren lässt.
> 
> grüße auch bad wildbad nach pfórzheim und zu lutz s. der bekommt auch noch sein fett weg.
> 
> dein faunus würde ich nehmen. schicke mir doch ne pm.



Du musst nur die Längeren Däpferaufnahmeplatten Montieren.. Brägel hat die Am Faunus Carbon siener Freundin/Frau (War meine ehemaliges..) Da hat lut Extra 13 mm längere gemacht.. mich hat esgewundert, dass die die nicht in Serie genommen haben.. dann wäre das ganze Theater wag gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (26. März 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> wenn jemand mein Faunus will
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Brägel, derzeit kaputt :-(



Der Rahmen diener Frau wär mir Monetan wieder lieber 

Solange er noch intakt ist  schlägt wenigstens der Hinternau net an


----------



## Brägel (26. März 2005)

pen schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur wenn du den falsch konstruierten hinterbau richtig berechnest und dann persönlich von lutz s. ordentlich montieren lässt.
> 
> grüße auch bad wildbad nach pfórzheim und zu lutz s. der bekommt auch noch sein fett weg.
> 
> dein faunus würde ich nehmen. schicke mir doch ne pm.



Bin mittlerweile schlauer. Ca. 3 mm längere Dämpferplatten und die Sache sollte in der oberen Position in Ordnung gehen. (Bin mir recht sicher, da ich mit ca. 6 mm längeren Dämpferplatten experimentiert habe und die hintere Aufnahme am Oberrohr ca. 5 mm weiter hinten ist. Es ist aber zum Sitzrohr nur ca. 3,5 mm Platz, wenn man den ausnützen würde, müsste es aber reichen. Mit einem etwas weniger voluminösen Reifen dürfte es sowieso kein Problem geben. Die untere Position muss man aber vergessen. Aktuelles Bild vom Faunus in meiner Galerie. Was willst du denn in der PM wissen? Frag mal was konkretes, dann antworte ich auch prompt   

Gruß
kaputter Brägel


----------



## lexle (26. März 2005)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Woher willst Du wissen das die Mods sich nicht bemüht haben. Hast Du mal bei BW nachgefragt und was erfahren? Wahrscheinlich nicht. Aber lassen wir das.
> 
> 
> Mich würd auch interessieren, was nu mit dem Forum hier passiert.
> ...


Ne musste ich net .. ich hatte andere Informanten   

Aber hier hat ja keiner was glauben wollen 

Das Forum kann man dochlassen als "EX-Herstellerforum"


----------



## lexle (26. März 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mittlerweile schlauer. Ca. 3 mm längere Dämpferplatten und die Sache sollte in der oberen Position in Ordnung gehen. (Bin mir recht sicher, da ich mit ca. 6 mm längeren Dämpferplatten experimentiert habe und die hintere Aufnahme am Oberrohr ca. 5 mm weiter hinten ist. Es ist aber zum Sitzrohr nur ca. 3,5 mm Platz, wenn man den ausnützen würde, müsste es aber reichen. Mit einem etwas weniger voluminösen Reifen dürfte es sowieso kein Problem geben. Die untere Position muss man aber vergessen. Aktuelles Bild vom Faunus in meiner Galerie. Was willst du denn in der PM wissen? Frag mal was konkretes, dann antworte ich auch prompt
> 
> Gruß
> kaputter Brägel


Nimm doch die Wippe und beide Dämpferposition und lass dir ein AluTeil Fräsen, welches Uförmig nach Vorne geht, dann kannst du die Wippe weiter rauslassen und braucht auch Vorn enix ändern..

Wieso verkaufen?

Biste mit deinen M4 mittlerweile zufrieden?


----------



## Brägel (26. März 2005)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen diener Frau wär mir Monetan wieder lieber
> 
> Solange er noch intakt ist  schlägt wenigstens der Hinternau net an



Die gibt ihn aber nicht mehr her   Die Platten sind ca. 6 mm länger als meine. Keine Ahnung, ob sie 13 mm länger sind als die alten im Carbon. Bergwerk hat diese aber auch nicht mehr, sondern evtl. noch VeloPoint in Trier. Kann man aber wohl fräsen lassen - oder?

Und wie gesagt bei mehr dürften es max. 3 mm längere sein, da sonst der Dämpfer am an das Sitzrohr stößt.

Brauchst noch ne Mono 4 (falls nicht Pen das ganze Teil kauft) oder ne C2 ?


----------



## Brägel (26. März 2005)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm doch die Wippe und beide Dämpferposition und lass dir ein AluTeil Fräsen, welches Uförmig nach Vorne geht, dann kannst du die Wippe weiter rauslassen und braucht auch Vorn enix ändern..
> 
> Wieso verkaufen?
> 
> Biste mit deinen M4 mittlerweile zufrieden?



Sorry wegen kurzer Zweckentfremdung des Freds. Im Prinzip ne tolle Bremse nur muss ich die vordere wohl nach mal einschicken, scheint noch minimal zu sauen. Hinten allerserste Güte.

Wegen der Wippe, das hab noch nicht ganz kapiert. Sollen wir einen neuen Fred machen? Dieser geht ja eigentlich um die Pleite.


----------



## pen (26. März 2005)

wie gesagt ne per. pm mit genauen vorstellungen und wir werden uns einig.

aber mir wäre doch nen pfadi lieber in L und swarz beige swarz(ch).

danke


----------



## Brägel (26. März 2005)

pen schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt ne per. pm mit genauen vorstellungen und wir werden uns einig.



das ist keine Frage   und ich bin ein arroganter alter Sack und   ne also was willst du wissen   

Gruß
Brägel, inavlid


----------



## Nomercy (26. März 2005)

Euch is och jarnischt heilig, wat? Bergwerk geht offiziell zu Grabe und ihr feilscht hier rum, wie auf'm Basar...


----------



## Jolly Rogers (27. März 2005)

> Euch is och jarnischt heilig, wat? Bergwerk geht offiziell zu Grabe und ihr feilscht hier rum, wie auf'm Basar...



Das ist die heutige Gesellschaft "GEIZ IST GEIL" wird doch überall propagiert.
Ich heiße das aber auch nicht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pen (27. März 2005)

wo liegt das problem?

ist doch toll das man jetzt die bikes noch billiger bekommen kann.

was spricht dagegen?

auf nach pforzheim wenn dort das zeug verramscht wird


----------



## Jolly Rogers (27. März 2005)

Klar du musst ja nicht davon leben.


----------



## Netbiker (27. März 2005)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> https://www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de/, dann unter "Suchen"  -> Baden Württemberg -> Amtsgericht Pforzheim -> Datum 24.03.2005 !!


Gleich der direkte Link!


----------



## Fettkloß (27. März 2005)

ich (und andere) denken das es hier bei bergwerk nichts mit dem "geiz ist geil" zu tun hatte das die pleite sind . es waren alle voraussetzungen gegeben für den erfolg ! das man dort so resistent gegen diese guten voraussetzungen war ist schon ein kleines wunder .

wenn ich jetzt billig - ich meine so richtig schweinebillig - an nen rahmen drankommen würde , ich würde sofort zuschlagen ! warum jetzt noch viel zahlen für was für das es nicht mal garantie gibt ???


----------



## Jolly Rogers (27. März 2005)

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass die deshalb Pleite sind. Sondern das, das die Leute jetzt alles so billig wie möglich aufkaufen möchten.


----------



## Nomercy (27. März 2005)

Greift man in einer Ramschkiste zu, dann hat man auch Ramsch. 

Wer es noch nicht wahrhaben möchte, das "Gute" an Bergwerk ist tot. Jetzt sinds die Teile eines gestrauchelten "Direktvertreibers", die "nur noch verhökert" werden, nicht mehr.

Aber klar, jeder so, wie er es haben will.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. März 2005)

@ nomercy

RICHTIG !! Von Bergwerk übrig geblieben sind Rohre bestehend aus Alu 7020 oder so, mehr aber nicht ! Einfach ein Stück Metall ..............


----------



## der alte ron (27. März 2005)

zblume schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> ... , ich hoffe es findet sich jemand der den Laden übernimmt und weiter macht.
> 
> ...


 
Glaube ich irgendwie nicht !
Wenn die ihr ( sowieso schon total übeberbewertetes ) image nicht selbst müllreif gemacht hätten vieleicht ... aber so ?!
Das einzige was mir daran leid tut , sind die mitarbeiter die jetzt auf der strasse sind und die leute mit garantieansprüchen !
Also , jetzt schaufelt dieses grab endlich zu .

nikolay


----------



## checkb (27. März 2005)

Geiler Name, Geiles Logo, ich denke das geht mit Rahmen aus Fernost weiter. Der Rest der Teile an einem Bike ist doch eh egal. Könnte mir vorstellen das ein Megaseller wie Stadler, BOC, Bikemax etc. sich dranmacht um eine exklusive Premiummarke im Hause zu haben. 

Schade für die Leute, die ein Haufen Kohle hingelegt haben und nun bei der Garantie in die Röhre kieken.

Frohe OStern, checkb





*<--- wenn wir Euch überholen seit Ihr zu langsam.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (27. März 2005)

Tja, schon bitter. Aber wenigstens wissen wir jetzt, wo wir dran sind. Ich hoffe, zwar nicht, dass es irgendwie weitergeht, aber ich würde mich schon freuen, wenn es mit einem vernünftigen Konzept weiterginge. Das Unterschlüpfen bei einem größeren Partner muss ja nicht unbedingt was schlechtes sein, so lange die Qualität stimmt. Aber ich glaub irgendwie nicht dran, dass sowas passiert.


----------



## locationmaster (27. März 2005)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Ich hoffe, zwar nicht, dass es irgendwie weitergeht, aber ich würde mich schon freuen, wenn es mit einem vernünftigen Konzept weiterginge.[...]


is klar


----------



## daif (28. März 2005)

n bisschen grundintelligenz wird hier eben vorausgesetzt um die beiträge zu verstehen  

du hast doch verstanden was der mike meint!


----------



## locationmaster (28. März 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> du hast doch verstanden was der mike meint!



noenoenoe


----------



## wondermike (28. März 2005)

OK, die Formulierung war jetzt nicht 100% unambivalent, man muss sich die Betonung auf "irgendwie" dazu denken. Was ich sagen wollte war, dass ich hoffe, dass wenn es weiter geht, dann mit vernünftigem Konzept. Jetzt klar?


----------



## Zims (28. März 2005)

oh man, das kommt mir alles irgendwie bekannt vor.

Ich habe als Mitarbeiter einer Firma bereits eine Insolvenz durchgemacht. Mein Beileid an die Betroffenen.

Auch mein damaliger Arbeitgeber hat versucht über eine "Umgestaltung des Vertriebswegs" (neue Vertriebsgesellschaft gegründet) seine Situation zu verbessern.... erfolglos.

Wir hatten das Glück, auf Grund einiger speziellen Kenntnisse und Produkte für einen großen "Global-Player" so wichtig zu sein daß wir (leider mit stark reduzierter Personalstärke) übernommen wurden.

Naja, in 3 Monaten wissen wir mehr...
Ich wünsche allen Betroffenen viel Nervenstärke.

Gruß Zims


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (28. März 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> n bisschen grundintelligenz wird hier eben vorausgesetzt



Das ist ja gerade das, an was es in der Goldstadt hapert


----------



## pedale3 (29. März 2005)

...werde heute Abend mal n Bierchen auf BW süppeln, Prost!

bin mal gespannt wie es nun um Ersatzteile bestellt ist...

wie einem datt Leben so spült, ist mir doch just zu Ostern, nach 2,5 Jahren, das Alu an der unteren Dämperaufnahme gebrochen (F-LSD), also ein BW-special Teil   

Greets.


----------



## locationmaster (29. März 2005)

pedale3 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] also ein BW-special Teil
> 
> Greets.



das wird doch auch von centurion und merida gebaut.
kannst ja im zweifel da dein glueck versuchen - wenn noetig.


----------



## Plasmaboards (29. März 2005)

schade ich dachte, wenn ich später mal viel geld über habe hole ich mir ein schönes bw aber nö... wirklich ärgerlich, wie schnell träume zerplatzen können...


----------



## Gearshifter (29. März 2005)

Plasmaboards schrieb:
			
		

> schade ich dachte, wenn ich später mal viel geld über habe hole ich mir ein schönes bw aber nö... wirklich ärgerlich, wie schnell träume zerplatzen können...



....ha ha wie Träume zerplatzen, verdienst du kein geld mehr   

Nein sorry war Spaß, ...aber mal ganz im Ernst!

Bergwerk wird es weiterhin geben, unter neuer Führung (keine große Bikeschmiede)! Nur....was die dann aus der Marke machen und wo sie diese dann positionieren wollen und ob du dann noch Interesse an einem Bergwerk hast ist die andere Frage.

Votec war auch schon 2x insolvent.


----------



## ollo (30. März 2005)

Bergwerk wird es weiterhin geben, unter neuer Führung (keine große Bikeschmiede)! 

wäre schön wenn es sie weitrehin gibt, aber unter neuer leitung.... habe meine ersatzrahmen nicht mehr bekommen, kohle weg rahmen weg... die 1500  lehre so zusagen. danke schön an gürsüs und co. ich hoffe der darf nicht mal mehr döner verkaufen..... lügner und betrüger


----------



## Fettkloß (30. März 2005)

anzeigen wegen betrug !!! die pleite hat sich schon lange angebahnt - die haben trtzdem noch bestellungen angenommen und so getan als wäre nix !!


----------



## Endurance (30. März 2005)

Habt Ihr auch mal drüber nachgedacht das es evtl. nicht der Gürses sondern auch andere verbockt haben könnten. Nicht immer liegt die Pleite eines Unternehmens nur am Geschäftsführer. Natürlich sollte der immer darauf achten das er seine und auch die Fehler der Mitarbeiter erkennt und beseitigt. Das die GF bei BW nicht gerade berauschend war steht außer Frage, aber Gerüchte besagen das das nicht der einzige Grund war.

So daß war nun der letzte Beitrag meinerseits zu dem Thema, ist für mich abgehakt und gegessen. Bis denn BW doch wieder aufersteht...


----------



## joob45 (30. März 2005)

mensch bin ich froh das ich kein faunus gekauft habe bzw. sich der liefertermin immer nach hinten hinaus verzögert hat so das ich den auftrag stoniert habe. jetzt habe ich ein anderes bike aus deutschen landen.

ich bin trotzdem der festen überzeugung das die unter einer neuen führung mit einem guten geldgeber wiederkommen.

kopf hoch. wenn ich das geld hätte würde ich mich reinhängen


----------



## Plasmaboards (30. März 2005)

Gearshifter schrieb:
			
		

> ....ha ha wie Träume zerplatzen, verdienst du kein geld mehr


häh. sorry aber versteh ich nicht.
ist ja auch egal, NATÜRLICH ging meine tendenz zum "guten alten", "originalen" bw. ich kann nicht urteilen, ob und wie stark die quali darunter leidet, aber... ...egal.
ehrlich gesagt weiß ich eh nich so recht was da wirklich aufläuft/ abgelaufen ist, bin halt auf das thema gestoßen und dachte einfach nur sch**** - eben weil ich mir späta mal so ein teilchen holen wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eleven (30. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wie seht ihr es? Bei den Händlern gibt es ja hier und da noch Rahmen und der Faunus LSD ist einfach wunderschön.
Zuschlagen oder ist das Risiko (Defekte, Garantie, ...) zu groß?

Danke,

Eleven


----------



## Gearshifter (30. März 2005)

vielleicht hier eleven

http://www.real-bike.de/realbikeshop/angebote/index.html


oder hier  

http://s107257294.einsundeinsshop.de/sess/utn;jsessionid=15424ad640c6e0e/shopdata/index.shopscript

oder hier http://www.charlys-bike-point.de/

...einfach anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## locationmaster (30. März 2005)

... also ich bin gluecklich meinen rahmen noch bekommen zu haben und
mir ist auch egal ob er jetzt 100 oder 1000 euro wert ist - er gehoert mir,
wird mir viel freude bereiten und abgeben will ich ihn eh nicht


----------



## Eleven (2. April 2005)

Ok, Danke für die Infos.

Hab mir jetzt meinen Traum, einen Faunus LSD geholt.
Bis auf den horrenden Preis für den Dämpfer hab ich auch ein ganz gutes Schnäppchen gemacht.

Nach dem Aufbau gibt's Pics!

Gruß,

Eleven


----------



## daif (2. April 2005)

cool Glückwunsch    
das LSD ist n Sahnestück!!!

wenn du bis zum 16/17. 4. fertig wirst schau halt beim Treffen vorbei. Infos im Bergwerk Saison Opening thread und hier
http://bergwerk-union.de/BWUForum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3


----------



## Rune Roxx (3. April 2005)

Eleven schrieb:
			
		

> Zuschlagen oder ist das Risiko (Defekte, Garantie, ...) zu groß?



Deine Gewährleistungsansprüche machst du ohnehin beim Händler geltend. Er ist dein Vertrags- und damit auch Ansprechpartner. Probleme bekommst du nur, wenn dieser Insolvenz anmeldet und es keinen Rechtsnachfolger gibt.


----------



## Brägel (3. April 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Gewährleistungsansprüche machst du ohnehin beim Händler geltend. Er ist dein Vertrags- und damit auch Ansprechpartner. Probleme bekommst du nur, wenn dieser Insolvenz anmeldet und es keinen Rechtsnachfolger gibt.



das Problem entsteht nur, wenn du deinem Dealer - aus welchem Grund auch immer - nicht in den Allerwertesten treten willst


----------



## CHEETAH Bikes (4. April 2005)

Statement Rahmenlieferfähigkeit
Die Turbulenzen unseres Rahmenbauers Gürses OHG, Pforzheim (in Verbindung mit Bergwerk Bikes GmbH) tangieren unsere Lieferfähigkeit nicht, da wir von allen Modellen/Grössen geschweisste Rahmen auf Lager haben.
Der Fortbestand des metallverarbeitenden Betriebs Gürses OHG wird bereits geregelt, sodass es auch zukünftig zu keinen Lieferengpässen kommt. 
Für alle Fragen in diesem Zusammenhang stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung, Michael Herrlinger


----------



## Fettkloß (4. April 2005)

ich lach mich krank   ich wünsche dennoch gutes gelingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. April 2005)

*Hurra, Hurra ich kauf mir ein Cheetah !!!*
genauso eins wie mein Jüngster in unserer Garage hängen hat. So mit schiefem Hinterbau und schiefem Sattelrohr. Genauso will ich auch eins !!!!

Hurra endlich habe ich meine Traumschmiede und mein Traumbike gefunden. Nix Santa Cruz Fetty, nein so´n King Arthus oder wie die heißen. Das hat glaub ich den Ritterschlag von S..... persönlich bekommen.

Ich kann jetzt echt nicht mehr und ich glaub ich will auch nicht mehr !!!


----------

